
Why Some Apps Use Fake Progress Bars - chipperyman573
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/02/why-some-apps-use-fake-progress-bars/517233/?single_page=true
======
CM30
There's a related reason too. Namely, assure the user that a slow running app
hasn't crashed or become unresponsive.[1] Or give the user something to look
at while the program does whatever it's meant to be doing.

[1][https://www.nngroup.com/articles/progress-
indicators/](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/progress-indicators/)

